# Video demonstration of a tool every driver must have



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


>


Trunk Monkey.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Trunk Monkey.


Yea I kind of thought the responses would be humorous in nature on the stories forum.

I just haven't warmed up my singing voice yet today.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

I saw a Goat wearin' those shades


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ignatz said:


> I saw a Goat wearin' those shades


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

This picture is demonstrating finger tools...8>)

Rakos


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


>


You in a autonomous car?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

mbd said:


> You in a autonomous car?


No but if I have laser guided cruise control turned on and lane departure system turned on with active assist maxed out, then you don't really need to do anything. It's like a poor man's Tesla, it has self driving mode you just need to combine like three separate features.

What's with all the chimpanzee jokes on here? Am I uninformed about some running jokes that go deep into the uberpeople.net archives? Do tell!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You must reach level 3 of being an U.P. Member before we can tell you .


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> You must reach level 3 of being an U.P. Member before we can tell you .


No elfin way that's a thing?!?! I want to be one so bad! Hopefully I'm doing good so far even though this post didn't really do what I wanted it to and I shouldn't have branded it so much. I just wanted to do some talking on camera about something.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> No elfin way that's a thing?!?! I want to be one so bad! Hopefully I'm doing good so far even though this post didn't really do what I wanted it to and I shouldn't have branded it so much. I just wanted to do some talking on camera about something.


You are aprroaching Level 2

In time.
All in time.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> You are aprroaching Level 2


YAH! Is there a secret ring of overlords at the center? What level are you?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> YAH! Is there a secret ring of overlords at the center? What level are you?


Easy! Even speculation about the secret cabal can lead to trouble. Perhaps I've already said too ack ga...


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

I just see how some dreadful hateful comments get more likes than positive uplifting comments. So whomever is at the center may be a dark overlord.

Either way though my acting class starts tomorrow so my comments and vids should continue to get better and better!


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I just see how some dreadful hateful comments get more likes than positive uplifting comments. So whomever is at the center may be a dark overlord.
> 
> Either way though my acting class starts tomorrow so my comments and vids should continue to get better and better!


I've been enjoying your videos a great deal. Two Thumbs Up!


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Z129 said:


> I've been enjoying your videos a great deal. Two Thumbs Up!


Is that a link you want me to visit at the bottom of your post or is that just a link in your signature?


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Is that a link you want me to visit at the bottom of your post or is that just a link in your signature?


That is just my signature.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Cool, I read through it anyway.


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

I thought it was going to be an ASTRO GLIDE video........


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Z129 said:


> I've been enjoying your videos a great deal. Two Thumbs Up!


Thank you for your compliment and I am glad you like my videos! Wait until I graduate from my 2 week acting class that begins tomorrow! Also I'm learning FCPX.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Also I'm learning FCPX.


Only thing I could come up with....

F****ing Chit Pays Xride...

OMG...did I just say that...8>O

This job is perverting the monkey...

Fair warning...watch out...!!!...8>)

Rakos


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

You are this guy. Stop being this guy.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> You are aprroaching Level 2
> 
> In time.
> All in time.


Last level 2 guy was @Fat Man
⚠And he hasn't been heard from since⚠ .
He named names ?

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/71-year-old-lyft-driver-arizona-fatally-shot-his-52nd-n1037246


nonononodrivethru said:


> You are this guy. Stop being this guy.











Todd ⬆ has the proper amount of Flair to express himself. He is a company man ? and will probably be Regional Manager some day✔


⬇ This is a future Uber driver ⬇​








FYI: deactivated after 1 week, 23 trips, 3.9 rating and Felony assault
charges stemming from an altercation with a toll booth attendant

Her side of the story: "_he asked me for $1 to cross the bridge, I felt threatened so I pulled my 9 and put a pill in his leg"_

Toll booth attendants side:_" I asked for $1 toll, driver pulled out and discharged her weapon hitting me in the leg, I fell off my stool to the booth floor" _


----------



## lazyrabbit764 (May 9, 2019)

LOL!! No one really talks about the frame here. :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------

